# Internal Storage Error Detected



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Noticed this morning that Caller ID wasn't showing up on the TV screen. I checked the settings and it said that Notifications was set to "On". I then looked at the log and saw that no calls had been logged since around 3:30 pm this past Monday. Thought I would go ahead and run system test. Surprisingly it came back with Diagnostic Error Code 21-72-872 and said that an Internal Storage Error had been detected and also that the receiver was not connected to a phone line (which it is). As far as the internal storage error, the message says that it may be a simple initialization error or a critical fault and that I should call Customer Service. Man, I hate having to replace my DVR. It's my original HR20-700 that I've had since January 2007. I like having the built in OTA tuner for rain fade back up and also loosing the recordings that are on it. I may wait until it actually starts showing signs of failing before replacing it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Have you tried to reboot the receiver and then run the test again? I don't know if it will help but it's worth a shot.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Have you tried to reboot the receiver and then run the test again? I don't know if it will help but it's worth a shot.


Good idea. I'm restarting it right now. Once it comes back up, I'll rerun the yes and see what happens.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't want to give mine up either, new drive last year solved similar issues.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Whew!! Restarted the unit and then reran the system test. Everything came back good!! No internal storage error. Just used my cell to call the home phone and Caller ID is working again. Hopefully this was just a "little glitch" in the system and the reboot took care of it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MizzouTiger said:


> Whew!! Restarted the unit and then reran the system test. Everything came back good!! No internal storage error. Just used my cell to call the home phone and Caller ID is working again. Hopefully this was just a "little glitch" in the system and the reboot took care of it.


If I were you, I'd be looking for an external HDD setup. And I'd try to watch all the shows on the internal drive as quickly as possible. If there is a problem with the internal drive, an external drive will save you the trouble of replacing the 20-700. All eight of my 20-700s have 2TB drives either in them or on them and all are still very reliable.

Rich


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Rich, the only problem with that suggestion the way hard drive prices have been shooting up.

That is caused by the flooding in Thailand that has had a significant impact on drive manufacturers.

I have read that Western Digital for example lost large percentage of its capacity due to the flooding.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

With so many devices in my house that use large HDD's, I always have a new spare on hand. That way I dont have to wait a few days when one does fail or start to fail, and it will allow me to weather the HDD shortage due to the flooding in Thailand.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Rich, the only problem with that suggestion the way hard drive prices have been shooting up.
> 
> That is caused by the flooding in Thailand that has had a significant impact on drive manufacturers.
> 
> I have read that Western Digital for example lost large percentage of its capacity due to the flooding.


Yup, I know. But, that will stop. Honda is "out of the water" and going full blast again and we should be good soon. I figured he'd have the sense to wait while he watches his content. Always a good thing to save a 20-700.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> With so many devices in my house that use large HDD's, I always have a new spare on hand. That way I dont have to wait a few days when one does fail or start to fail, and it will allow me to weather the HDD shortage due to the flooding in Thailand.


I've been watching CC and Tiger emails that I get and you can get Iomega 1.5TB eSATAs for $99. Better than nothing, better than swapping out a good old 20-700 for a 21 series DVR.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

And if your HD is getting into a Marginal Situation where it is going to need to be replaced soon then you had better watch as much as possible or transfer it to a DVD as it is just a matter of time before it gives up the Ghost.

I much prefer to install an internal drive rather than going with an External Hard Drive with an Enclosure as I had problems from time to time with reboot that rebooted to the Internal Drive instead of the External Drive due to a slow response from the eSATA Controller not responding fast enough to tell the DVR it was connected. :nono2:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> And if your HD is getting into a Marginal Situation where it is going to need to be replaced soon then you had better watch as much as possible or transfer it to a DVD as it is just a matter of time before it gives up the Ghost.
> 
> I much prefer to install an internal drive rather than going with an External Hard Drive with an Enclosure as I had problems from time to time with reboot that rebooted to the Internal Drive instead of the External Drive due to a slow response from the eSATA Controller not responding fast enough to tell the DVR it was connected. :nono2:


When you think about it, it would probably save D* a small fortune if replacing an HDD was allowed according to the contract. Wouldn't have to be a world shaking announcement, just for the folks like us who are comfy swapping HDDs.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich said:


> When you think about it, it would probably save D* a small fortune if replacing an HDD was allowed according to the contract. Wouldn't have to be a world shaking announcement, just for the folks like us who are comfy swapping HDDs.
> Rich


Yes, but some lawyer type if probably telling them there could be Lawsuits and Liability Issues if someone got hurt or shocked replacing a drive so they probably have been told to Cease & Desist.

Also, you might screw something else up so they just want us to leave the DVRs alone so I prefer to buy mine as "Owned" so I can replace the drive as I wish.

Now, if they would just give us the Ability to Archive our most Beloved Recordings then we could Replace a Bad Drive and Restore those Recordings back to the New Drive.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

MizzouTiger said:


> Whew!! Restarted the unit and then reran the system test. Everything came back good!! No internal storage error. Just used my cell to call the home phone and Caller ID is working again. Hopefully this was just a "little glitch" in the system and the reboot took care of it.


Every now and then we get lucky.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Every now and then we get lucky.


I have had this happen before and then shortly there after the Hard Drive bit the dust so I don't think he has long before his will bite the dust so be aware that it may just be a matter of time.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Maybe it's a good time to start watching the old shows and not make any new recording on it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

davring said:


> I didn't want to give mine up either, new drive last year solved similar issues.


Guys ! We debated the 'internal storage' already.

*IT IS NOT a HARD DRIVE !
*
It is NAND storage ,a flash chip - 8 Gbit size !


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Guys ! We debated the 'internal storage' already.
> 
> *IT IS NOT a HARD DRIVE !
> *
> It is NAND storage ,a flash chip - 8 Gbit size !


So, Mr. Smith, you are saying that a lot of problems are not because of a Failed Hard Drive but a NAND Storage Device (a Flash Chip) which is causing these problems that Directv Customers think is a Failed or Failing Hard Drive?

Thanks for any info on this as I know you are Most Knowledgeable in these areas!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich, really ... Those two are different kinds - HDD and "Internal Storage" - inside of DVR.
Look for old thread "formatting internal storage ..."

[Do factory default and you'll see the message again, at least for H23 or HR23 what I tested.]


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Mr. Smith, will that receiver be fine now that the reboot has been done and passed the tests or is there still some other problem?

It's good to know it's not the HDD but is this going to be a fatal problem too?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If we will follow visible data (the messages and forced test and internal diags), then I would deduct - a) the NAND (Internal Storage) required to be formatted (creating file system); b) STB doing integrity checks of it each reboot; c) the [NAND] storage using sparsely - no critical system data; d) it can be tested (by internal disgs) and formatted (at least if the STB set to default status).
My conclusion - it's not fatal problem, but sort of early high rate of errors during implementation issue.

[My experience with failure analysis of such storage tell me - here is some sort of edge FW/HW issue, what would be hard to fix, because in a EElab you can't reproduce all possible scenarios of HW conditions and SW glitches on top of it, to catch reproducibly of such problem.]


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Yes, but some lawyer type if probably telling them there could be Lawsuits and Liability Issues if someone got hurt or shocked replacing a drive so they probably have been told to Cease & Desist.


And yet, they certainly weren't worried about it with the D* TiVos.



> Also, you might screw something else up so they just want us to leave the DVRs alone so I prefer to buy mine as "Owned" so I can replace the drive as I wish.


Yeah, I get that, but if you're gonna return the HR anyway, what is there to lose?



> Now, if they would just give us the Ability to Archive our most Beloved Recordings then we could Replace a Bad Drive and Restore those Recordings back to the New Drive.


Well, nobody can say we haven't tried.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Every now and then we get lucky.


Been my experience that electrical and electronic devices rarely cure themselves. I gotta feeling that it will happen again, but I'm a raging pessimist. I do wish him luck and I'd still advise him to be looking for an external device of some sort. Just in case.

Rich


----------

